# Ratings



## Maryranae (Mar 4, 2019)

I say don’t offer drinks, charging cords etc... I’ve done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89. I give these people free drinks and a safe ride to their destinations in my nice car and they give me 3 stars. I give up on trying to please these jerks. I won’t waste my money on them anymore.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

What do you think your rating should be?


----------



## Maryranae (Mar 4, 2019)

Coachman said:


> What do you think your rating should be?


Well if I'm offering free refreshments and they safely get to the destination in a timely manner then it should be more than 3 stars don't you think?


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Better late than never.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Maryranae said:


> Well if I'm offering free refreshments and they safely get to the destination in a timely manner then it should be more than 3 stars don't you think?


With a 4.89 you can't be getting too many 3-stars. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Maryranae said:


> I say don't offer drinks, charging cords etc... I've done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89. I give these people free drinks and a safe ride to their destinations in my nice car and they give me 3 stars. I give up on trying to please these jerks. I won't waste my money on them anymore.


In this business it's best to focus on pleasing yourself. With that being said forget stars is your bottom line being taking care of?


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Maryranae said:


> I say don't offer drinks, charging cords etc... I've done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89. I give these people free drinks and a safe ride to their destinations in my nice car and they give me 3 stars. I give up on trying to please these jerks. I won't waste my money on them anymore.


Lose the freebies except for the chargers.

Stop giving a shit about stars.


----------



## Adonix (Jan 7, 2019)

Pax Collector said:


> Lose the freebies except for the chargers.


How she able to give free drinks ?
She must have to buy then distribute


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Maryranae said:


> Well if I'm offering free refreshments and they safely get to the destination in a timely manner then it should be more than 3 stars don't you think?


They were disappointed that you were only offering free water. They were expecting free alcohol. You gotta up your game up if you want those 5 stars!


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Cdub2k said:


> They were disappointed that you were only offering free water. They were expecting free alcohol. You gotta up your game up if you want those 5 stars!


Hah! I took a rider to the store tonight to buy beer. On the way back to his house, he decided to go to the bar instead. So he left the beer he just bought in my car. My next ride happened to be a super drunk college kid who had been out celebrating his 21st birthday. I don't drink, so I'm like, "Happy birthday! Have some beer!" He tipped $10, which is awesome because college kids don't tip, ever.


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

People will low rate you for any number of reasons that have nothing to do with you.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

No free water or candy.

The more you give a pax, the less they value you and the worse they rate.

If you want good ratings, pick up well rated pax


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Maryranae said:


> I say don't offer drinks, charging cords etc... I've done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89. I give these people free drinks and a safe ride to their destinations in my nice car and they give me 3 stars. I give up on trying to please these jerks. I won't waste my money on them anymore.


4.89 is just fine. Don't worry so much about it. Others have said it, worry about ratings won't help and possibly hurt.

How many rated trips?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

4.94 Uber, 4.95 Lyft, 6000+ rides between the two. 

IDGAF about ratings, mine or theirs. I've picked up riders where (in the old Surge) the Surge amount was higher than their rating.

Take your rating and badges into a Starbucks or Chipotle and try paying with them. You'll be one tired hungry jabroni. 

Quit giving out freebies. They do nothing for you.


----------



## UbersFinest (Mar 4, 2019)

I even ask them what music they want and offer water and gum too. I don't seem to get any low rating as of now.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836 (Dec 5, 2018)

Maryranae said:


> I've done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89.


If you hit 4.7 you can start worrying about it, and even then only if you're a masochist and still care about driving for Uber. ? By the time that happens, though, you probably won't care, which is a sign of good mental health.

As others have said, you might want to cut out the freebies; the more you give them for free, the more they come to expect, and the more they take for granted. They're already getting way too much as it is . . .


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

People will rate you whatever they will rate you. Whether you do the bare minimum or bend over backwards for them. It's like a hotel. You offer stuff as complimentary breakfast; people will complain. If you don't have a breakfast; they complain. Don't sweat it. No one will ever carry a 5.00 rating. The good ratings will add up and you'll hover between 4.92 and 4.97.


----------



## Nosmoke704 (Dec 11, 2018)

Just keep driving. I've been down to a 4.6 now back up to 4.85. Best part is that I get paid the same as a 4.97 driver.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Been driving for a year and a half, right now I'm at 4.89 and I never offered any of that stuff since started, I keep hovering around the same rating.


----------



## Anonymhysa (Jan 15, 2019)

I started obsessing about ratings. The more I worried, the worse things got until I was at 4.79.
Almost gave up driving. Then said "**** it," ignored making pax happy, just drove to have fun and now I'm back up to 4.88


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

They say 4.80 is average across all markets....so you're actually nicely above average


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Maryranae said:


> I say don't offer drinks, charging cords etc... I've done everything and my ratings stay at a 4.89. I give these people free drinks and a safe ride to their destinations in my nice car and they give me 3 stars. I give up on trying to please these jerks. I won't waste my money on them anymore.


I'm at 4.86 right now. I was 4.84 briefly after a horrible rainy night when I seemed to be the only driver out and virtually every ping was over ten minutes away.

Driving a brand new well equipped car, I'm polite, have a spotless driving record, etc. I have never given out freebies, mostly because I don't have much space for them in my car.

No matter what, I still get the occasional low rating - usually 3 or 1* with no reason given.

1* criteria, in my opinion:
1- Reckless driving 
2- Obvious intoxication 
3- Filthy car
4- Rude or incredibly obnoxious driver

I haven't come remotely cross to any of the above, yet I've had a bunch of 1* ratings. Likely reasons, that I can guess:

1- The pax was upset that you were not there faster, not understanding how the system operates or factoring in traffic 
2- You spoke or didn't speak. I've been dinged for both. I always warmly greet the pax and typically shut up unless they want to talk. I had a Lyft complaint saying that I was "cold and unwelcoming." That's not me at all. 
3- The pax had a bad day and you're an easy target 
4- The pax paid a lot, thought you set the price and received all of it, and expected white glove service (I've spoken with a few pax that had no idea that we don't know how much they paid until later or that we receive a cut of the profits).
5- You're a different color than they are used to see in their area and they don't like that. I know for a fact that I've been dinged for this.
6- You hesitate to agree for requests outside of the norm, such as waiting for them to "just run into this store"

Really, the rating system is a joke without requiring a reason. "Other" is so easy to use when there is no valid reason. The same goes for pax, which I actually seldom down vote.

Keep your chin up. It bothers me too but I'm trying to let it slide.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

I don’t give out freebies. I greet my passengers and treat them with respect. I’ve got 4.96 rating. Just treat your passengers with class and respect and you’ll be fine.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Anonymhysa said:


> I started obsessing about ratings. The more I worried, the worse things got until I was at 4.79.
> Almost gave up driving. Then said "@@@@ it," ignored making pax happy, just drove to have fun and now I'm back up to 4.88


^^^^^^ Bravo!


----------



## Uberate (Dec 29, 2018)

Take control of the conversation as soon as they enter. Let them know "I have gum here for you, a charger for your phone if you need it and you can choose the music you want. Just to let you know this ride is being recorded for our safety." I say it like that every time. They never ask me for anything more and they almost always give me 5 stars. I had one person object to my camera and I cancelled the ride and asked them to get out. It wasn't pleasant but I don't play. I am firm but polite and people respect that.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

I have no problem providing a charging cord. It's not a consumable item.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

PlayLoud said:


> I have no problem providing a charging cord. It's not a consumable item.


Till some punk steals it. Lesson learned, now my replacement is secured in place.

I agree with don't worry about ratings. Be yourself and be polite it works for me.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Till some punk steals it. Lesson learned, now my replacement is secured in place.


My pax charging cord is connected to a USB hub in my center console. It would be difficult for them to yank the cord out completely from the back seat.


----------

